# New home needed for 1 year old cat



## mrskupsa (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

We took in a cat from someone hoping she would settle with us however she wont and think this is to do with our 2 year old daughter, who doesnt mean to be over excited and loud but unfortunately not easy to explain that to her. This isnt fair on the cat.

She is a female, approx 12 months old and black/white, very quiet and timid.

She would come with a litter box, scratch post and food/water bowls.

Tried all cat rescue homes etc most of them full.

Trying to find somewhere quickly for her so she can finally settle.

We live in Birmingham, dont mind bringing to you if not too far 

Thanks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Try controlling the child? I'm sorry, but my parents have brought up me and my sister ok around five of them. Try setting up a safe area for the cat to go with a child gate separating it so the cat has somewhere to escape.
Sorry to sound so harsh but as you've found out, there are loads of cats in rescues.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have raised my daughter with cats and have had no problems. I have had only one cat who goes near her, the others just walk away.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> Try controlling the child? I'm sorry, but my parents have brought up me and my sister ok around five of them. Try setting up a safe area for the cat to go with a child gate separating it so the cat has somewhere to escape.
> Sorry to sound so harsh but as you've found out, there are loads of cats in rescues.


Made me think of Matt Walsh: 'Dear Parents, You need to control your kids. Sincerely, Non-Parents.' :wink:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Come on - OP is doing her best to find a safe and loving home for this little cat. Some cats can cope with some children - others can't. Would you rather she stuck the poor cat in a box, drove into the countryside and dumped her?

How long have you had this little puss? It can take a while for children and animals to learn to live contentedly with each other. If you give the cat somewhere that she can get out of the way when she has had enough, and continue to teach your daughter to respect the cat, things may well settle down.

Otherwise - sorry OP - I can't help you in any practical way, but I hope that you can find a good and permanent home for your cat.


----------

